# engine smoke



## fastlap36 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello:
I have a 1989 nissan 240sx with a ka engine that is blowing
alot of smoke out the tail pipe.
The smoke is a very light blue gray smoke.
I checked the cylinder compression and this was the results:
cylinder #1-133 psi #3-133 psi #2-138 psi #4-125 psi.
Can anyone tell me if this could be a ring problem,timming
or a valve problem.
The engine runs very rough and inorder to keep it running
you need to keep the gas pedal at half throttle.
I need to keep this motor running for a couple of months
than I plan on swapping the ka for sr20det engine.
Thank you


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

blue smoke means you're burning oil. sounds like you need new piston rings.


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

no, if his compression checks out pretty even, it's more likely his valve seals.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

his compression is low from what i've read. it should be higher than that. but either way, you're better off getting on with the swap now.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Your compression should be higher then 160, with all cylinders within 10 of each other. You should try putting in a little oil in the cylinder and if the numbers go up then that is you piston rings if it doesnt then it could be your valves. Oh and you checked the pressure when the car was warm right? If not the compression should raise when the engine is warm


----------

